# Another ignorant question



## bubbawhale (Mar 24, 2012)

I really injoy this site, it's so informative, and intertaining, to. I am a novice and that's to put it lightly, though I've been smoking since 1967 if my memory serves me correctly(and we all know about memories). My question is rather not about the growing process this time, but, about the effect of our favorite plant on us, or maybe just me. I'm not sure if it's me or my age or the genetic advancements throughout the years, but I just finished my grow of "permafrost" and gave it a try. I don't seem to be able to actually smoke it. I will try to explain myself, I take one really good toke and that's it for me, I'm done for about 4 hours. I see movies and these people are just smoking away and it makes me wonder if there's something wrong with me. Has age made my tolerance go away? Is this situation usual? Do others experience this same condition? Also, I experience an abnormal amount of paranoia, again, is this just me or do alot of other people experience this? These questions may seem stupid to you, I don't know if others just don't ask for fear of ridicule or for fear of seeming silly? Well, thanks for your time and attention.

Larry


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 24, 2012)

I have smoked since the late 60s also.  I have not found that my tolerance has gone down--it would be nice if it did.  I also do not experience the paranoia either.  There are some strains that seem to elicit more paranoia than other strains.

Have you smoked regularly in the last 45 years?  What have you been smoking?  The quality of bud has certainly changed drastically since the late 60s.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 24, 2012)

You be hitten da dank...... enjoy yourself..... I find the paranoia becomes less as I consume more of a a certain strain...... next time you might want to flower a little longer or get a different strain as well....... stay high...... and remember not everybody is looking at you..... just the old lady with the blue hair


----------



## bubbawhale (Mar 24, 2012)

Howdy Goddess, good to talk to you again. Grower13 seems to have the attitude I had when I was young, nice to talk to you to. I actually didn't smoke for about 10 years in the 80,s and then didn't smoke regularly for another ten years or so after that, but when I was young I smoked when I got out of bed, for lunch, and then when I got off work for the rest of the night and didn't seem to be able to get enough. The quality is an issue in my opinion, we smoked Mex pot mostly, sometimes island pot, sometimes pot from the south but we smoked hash from overseas that was pretty good or at least I thought it was. Right now, this was my fourth grow, with your help, and I have grown three different kinds of pot and it's always the same.  Now I get wasted(fubar wasted) with one toke. Just wondering if this is a personal thing or if others experience it to? Again thanks for the response folks.

Larry


----------



## bubbawhale (Mar 24, 2012)

By the way Grow13, that old lady with the blue hair. That's my old lady!


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 24, 2012)

bubbawhale said:
			
		

> By the way Grow13, that old lady with the blue hair. That's my old lady!


lol...... no wonder she be looking at you so hard when your buzzed outta your mind.......... I think your stuff is so good your uptight about it....... relax....... when you get edgey ......... get your mind doing something....... listen to some music...... or see if you can still corner up the old lady.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 24, 2012)

Take smaller puffs. Your smoking the dank!


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 24, 2012)

sounds like you are growing some 1 hit wonder dank:woohoo: ---good to hear your grows were so successful---you got a few years more smoking than me---but---i have had my share of cleaning seeds and stems from lids on the favorite record album---don't think it's a personal thing---age or genetic advancement *bubbawhale*---herb today is without a doubt much higher quality---less is no doubt more---never grown the strains you refer---you might try something more indica dominant---or---like another member said try flowering your plants till you get those lower branches milky white before your next harvest---this will get you soooo stoned you won't be able to think about being paranoid---


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2012)

well, that is a drag Bubbawhale. I hate a paranoid buzz. It might be the kind you are smoking.  Sounds like you grew some great stuff. Don't tell anyone, but I have thrown out two different varieties that I grew because I didn't like the high. I have a lot of others that I love. So keep trying to find yours.

No stupid questions here. Well, maybe, but yours wasn't one.


----------



## bubbawhale (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey 13(Hey 19) she be faster than me and a editmeaner, don't wanna catch er anymore could be hazardous to my natural being let alone my edit yuk, yuk,yuk. Hellashish good idea though! Kush, I have tried a smaller amount and it works to a degree but than I lose the total effect, and that takes away some of the fun and some of the paranoia. which is good and bad. Sunshine, I had a little help "from me friends" (mp) when it comes to success in growing, I knew diddley squat about it until I talked to these folks and they are goooooooood, keep you on the right track. I take my plants down early per a forum on here that says something to the effect "clear trychs are a head buzz, cloudy trychs, couch lock) and that'
s me(couch lock) and I really don't know why! I am retired and basically happy so why the parinoia? Must be the quality of the bud, ey. Thanks again.

Larry


----------



## bubbawhale (Mar 24, 2012)

Rosebud, thanks for the validation, sometimes I go to maudlin and lose myself in bad vibes. gotta stay cool, right. thanks.

Larry


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 24, 2012)

bubbawhale said:
			
		

> By the way Grow13, that old lady with the blue hair. That's my old lady!



Oh good.....I thought he was talking about me!


----------



## Menimeth (Mar 24, 2012)

If you find yourself higher than you expected, and you start to become paronid, Pink Floyd's Dark side of the Moon will solve your problem, one way or the other.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Mar 25, 2012)

you could grow some weaker autos maybe? if strength is an issue. or mix with tobacco if you are a smoker to dilute it a bit.


----------



## migia (Mar 25, 2012)

When I used to be scared that the paranoia may creep after smoking some good good, I would have a little Jack Daniels with my joint........just a bit though, easy to over do it. Very effective in my case.


----------



## BoneMan1000 (Apr 13, 2012)

I started smoking in the 70s, but I haven't smoked at all the past three years. Just giving it a rest. Anyway, here's my take on paranoia. I think it depends upon what's going on in your life. If you have issues going on, that in your normal waking consciousness may manifest themselves as minor worries, it seems that smoking will amplify it, maybe even to the point of paranoia. I had the same experience with LSD. If I was in a good state of mind before I tripped I'd have a good trip, and vice-versa. If you're experiencing paranoia after smoking, chances are you were paranoid before you smoked, but maybe you weren't aware of it. JMO. FWIW.


----------



## sidewayz (May 29, 2012)

I git paranoid also on som strains mostly the head high strains,but the body high from a good skunk strain doesnt give me the paranoid effect.


----------



## Rumblefish (May 30, 2012)

I am also able to have just a few tokes and be content for few hours and I have smoked non stop since the "album jacket cleaning days", a variety of herb helps with tolerance I find,as for paranoia some of them Blueberry crosses really keep me hopping,"Yikes"


----------



## puasurfs (May 30, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Oh good.....I thought he was talking about me!



:rofl:  I thought he was too, I had to go back to make sure ur hair in the pic wasn't BLUE! (of course it's not really you, but you know what I mean.) :holysheep: That's funny!


----------

